# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Kirchberg Enduro 2013

## noox

Am Wochenende findet das Enduro-Rennen in Kirchberg statt. Enduro ist bei uns noch ein relativ neues Rennformat, das sich laufend weiterentwickelt. Häufig gibt es von Rennen zu Rennen gibt es daher Änderungen im Ablauf. Auch die Rennen der verschiedenen Serien können unterschiedliche Regeln und Abläufe haben.

So gab es beispielsweise beim  Enduro World Series Renne in  Val d'Allos, Frankreich, einen komplett anderen Modus. Alle Stages waren per Lift erreichbar. Dabei wurde ein Teil der Stages am Samstag gefahren, der Rest am Sonntag. Bei jeder Stage gab es zuvor einen Non-Stop-Trainingslauf und gleich anschließend der Rennlauf. 

Auch beim Kirchberg-Enduro gibt es einige Neuerungen im Vergleich zu den bisherigen Rennen der Specialized Enduro Series. So gibt es das Buddy-Tool, Technical Assistance Zones oder Feeding Zones.

Wem es interessiert, kann hier direkt die Rider-Information durchlesen, die gestern an die Teilnehmer versendet wurde: 


Hallo Enduro Freunde,

der  Cowndown für die fünfte Station der Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series in  Kirchberg / Tirol läuft! Der Wetterbericht schaut bisher ebenfalls gut  aus, wir hoffen Tirol zeigt sich von seiner schönsten Seite ;-)

Hier noch einmal der Link zum Track Preview:videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29457

*]Die letzten Infos zum Rennen:*

(Here  you find some information about the KitzAlp Enduro race at  Kirchberg/Tyrol. You need an english explanation? Write a short mail!)

*Kumpelstart = „Buddytool“*
Wie letztes Jahr wird es in Kirchberg/Tirol möglich sein, mit Euren Kumpel gemeinsam an den Start zu gehen. Wir nennen das Kumpel-Start! Zur Erleichterung der Administraion haben wir das „BUDDY TOOL“ entwickelt, welches für das KitzAlp Enduro in Kirchberg erstmals zum Einsatz kommen soll. Darum bitten wir Euch uns Eure Kumpelstart-Wünsche mittels dieses Tools schnellstmöglich im Vorfeld mitzuteilen. Unter dem folgendem Link: [Link entfernt]Sollte keine Mail ankommen, Spamordner checken!)

*Check-In Zeiten der Stages*
Wie  letztes Jahr wird es in Kirchberg/Tirol für jede Stages eine  individuelle Check-In Zeit geben. Dabei gilt: bis zu der angegeben Zeit  solltet Ihr bitte bei den jeweiligen Stages einchecken um Stau zu  vermeiden. Die Transferzeiten (=Karenzzeiten) sind so gewählt, dass sie  für jeden Enduristen machbar sind. Ihr bekommt einen Aufkleber für den  Rahmen, auf dem Eure Check-In Zeiten vermerkt sind. Und: es könnte  taktisch klug sein auf den Transferetappen Zeit gut zu machen, sprich  die Karenzzeiten nicht auszunutzen:  einerseits kann man sich so einen  Puffer rausfahren (Defekt, TAZ, FZ,…) und andererseits kann man auf den  Transferetappen andere Teilnehmer überholen, um so das Risiko zu  minimiert von anderen Teilnehmern während der Stage behindert zu werden.

*Startabstände*
In  Kirchberg/Tirol erfolgt der Start auf die Transferetappe 1 auf Basis  eines 30 Sekunden Startabstandes. Um Stau zu vermeiden, sind diese  Abstände auch bei den einzelnen Stages vorgesehen. Habt ihr also  eingecheckt, startet ihr im 30 Sekunden Takt.

*Technical Assistance Zones (TAZ)*
Ihr  startet in Kirchberg zum ersten Mal ein Enduro Rennen laut Reglement  des Österreichischen Radsportverbandes. Aufbauend darauf werden in  Kirchberg/Tirol zwei TAZ eingerichtet. Diese TAZ sind der Parkplatz  Fleckalmbahn und der Parkplatz Gaisbergbahn (werden jeweils 2x während  der Runde angefahren). In diesen TAZ dürfen die im nächsten Absatz  erläuterten Veränderungen am Rad durchgeführt werden – auch unter  Anspruch fremder Hilfe. Zur Info: TAZs sind immer auch Feeding Zones,  sprich es darf Verpflegung aufgenommen werden.

*Veränderungen am Sportgerät*
_4.11.50 Rahmen, Federgabel, Dämpfer sowie Laufräder dürfen nicht getauscht werden._
_4.11.51  Alles andere darf während des Rennes getauscht werden. Dies gilt auch  für Kleidung und Schutzausrüstung (Rückennummer nicht vergessen)._

Wie  ist das zu verstehen: Also während der Runde dürfen Teilnehmer bis auf  Rahmen, Federgabel, Dämpfer und Laufräder alles tauschen – unter der  Voraussetzung KEINE FREMDE HILFE anzunehmen.

Heißt  beispielsweise konkret: Plattfuß in Stage 4, man rettet den Lauf in  Ziel, aber Mantel ist im Eimer. Rücksack auf, Reservemantel raus und neu  montieren ist OK, zum zufällig an der Stage 4 parkende Team Bus zu  laufen, Mechaniker nimmt Reifen aus Bus und montiert diesen, ist NICHT  OK (Disqualifikation).

In  Kombination mit den TAZ bedeutet das in weiterer Folge (z.B. :Smile: :  Schaltwerk bricht auf Stage 2. Schaltwerk samt Kette runterbauen im  Rucksack verstauen, TAZ aufsuchen und in den sich in der TAZ  befindlichen Bikeshop gehen, Schaltwerk kaufen und vom Mechaniker  Schaltwerk montieren lassen ist OK.

Dabei  gilt: Die Uhr tickt!  Das Aufsuchen der TAZ hat keine Auswirkung auf  die Karenzzeit.  Und: das Aufsuchen der TAZ ist ggf. mit einem Umweg  verbunden (Auf Straße runterrollen, und wieder zum Einstieg hochtreten).

Alle  Teilnehmer erhalten mit der Startnummer kleine Aufkleber für Rahmen,  Federgabel, Dämpfer und 2x Laufräder. Jeder ist für das Anbringen dieser  Aufkleber selber verantwortlich.

Spezialthema:  Defekt von Rahmen, Federgabel, Dämpfer oder Laufrädern. Sollte es  tatsächlich zu einem Defekt dieser Teile kommen, kann die Rennleitung  (gebrochenes Teil muss gezeigt werden) Ausnahmen zum Tausch erteilen.  Hintergedanke dabei: der Teilnehmer kann das Rennen beenden. Für diese  absoluten Ausnahmefälle ist von der Rennleitung im konkreten Fall eine  „Zeitstrafe“ festzulegen.


*Feedings Zones (FZ)*
Das  Aufnehmen von Nahrung ist in Kirchberg/Tirol an folgenden Punkten  gestattet. Wie gesagt: in allen TAZs, was bedeutet am Parkplatz  Fleckalmbahn und Gaisbergbahn. Weiters an den Hütten vor Stage 3,4 und  5. Ob ihr Euch dabei von jemanden „Füttern“ lässt, ist jedem selbst  überlassen 

]Das  bedeutet (z.B.): nach Stage 4 geht’s wieder hoch. Hier ist KEINE FZ  vorgesehen: Wasserflasche raus und trinken ist OK. Betreuer reicht  Teilnehmer Wasserflasche ist NICHT OK (Disqualifikation). Hochtreten bis  zur Hütte vor Stage 5, reinsetzen und Kaiserschmarn futtern ist OK.  Aber auch hier gilt: die Uhr tickt! Das Aufsuchen der FZ hat keine  Auswirkung auf die Karenzzeit.

*Nachmeldungen*
Falls  sich noch einer eurer Freunde anmelden möchte: Die Online Anmeldung ist  bereits geschlossen, selbstverständlich sind Nachmeldungen vor Ort bis  Freitag 15 Uhr noch möglich! Die Nachmeldegebühr beträgt 10 Euro!

Timetable
Freitag, 05. Juli         Freies Training und Prolog
08:00 – 16:00 Uhr:         Startnummern Ausgabe vor Ort im Rennbüro / Parkplatz Fleckalmbahn in Kirchberg
 ab 8:30 Uhr:             ganztägige Streckenbesichtigung möglich
17:30 Uhr:                 Prolog am Festivalgelände bei der Fleckalmbahn
Samstag, 6. Juli         KitzAlp Enduro
09:00 Uhr:                KitzAlp Enduro / Start und Ziel am Parkplatz Fleckalmbahn / Kirchberg
anschließend:            Siegerehrung / Parkplatz Fleckalmbahn
am Abend:                 Riders Party beim Parkplatz der Fleckalmbahn 


Wir freuen uns auf sonnige und actionreiche Tage mit euch! Bis bald in Kirchberg!

Das Team von Trail Solutions!

----------

